# Rockford R6 Plane?



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I just picked up a Rockford R6 plane today in really good shape. I'd like to learn more about them. Are there any good resources out there where I can read up on it and possibly date it?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

its believed Rockford was a subsidiary of Marsh. They made planes fro 1915-24 in Rockford Illinois. (ref ptmpia vol2)


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I know next to nothing about Rockford planes in general, but that one looks to have all the right stuff. A solid cast wishbone adjuster, frog adjustment screw, etc. It does look like the tote was repaired once upon a time. Based on typical Stanley aging criteria (which may not apply, but gives me a guessing point), I'd say it's easily pre-1930s.


----------

